

PG's On Lisp missing figures scanned - vu3rdd
http://www.zerobeat.in/wiki/doku.php?id=onlisp_missing_figures

======
kqr2
<http://www.paulgraham.com/onlisp.html>

~~~
astine
<http://www.paulgraham.com/onlisptext.html>

From the text:

"This is identical to the printed version, except that nine diagrams are
missing. If you see a blank figure, that's what happened. These unfortunately
seem to be lost."

~~~
vu3rdd
yeah, those nine figures are the ones that have been scanned. It will be great
if someone can create those diagrams from these pages and send it back to PG
or Chip Coldwell so that they can cut a new PS/PDF of the book for download.

------
lutorm
Damn, I should have had those before I got it printed at lulu...

